# Deer Season



## dacdots (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello all.Well deer season opened Monday here in WV.I have had to work Mon,Tue,and Wed so I havnt had a chance to go yet.Today is Thanksgiving so I will stay home with the family,but tomorrow the thing will be on.Our 15 year old boy got a nice young tender doe yesterday and its hanging in the shed now.The two hams I will make into jerky and the loins I will can for future use,the rest will go into sausage.We usually go through about 4 or 5 deer a season so Id better get to work.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dacdot,
     Sounds like some fine eating. Good luck tomorrow and let us know how you come out.


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

Rifle season opened on November 12 here in Vermont. Between work and all I have not really been out. However, at about 5 AM Wednesday morning I darned near whacked a doe with my Dodge pickup and just a few hours ago I came even closer to owning a moose with my International plow truck. Have to work again Friday from the early wee hours till who knows when but Saturday and Sunday are MINE. I will be out!
Hope everyone had a nice Turkey day!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2005)

Dac, You be safe out there and Monty, the wildlife don't EVER look both ways before they cross the roadways.  And ol' Bulwinkle is just too dang big to be hitting with any vehicle!!


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

Yo! Check out the handsome dude wearin' his best chapeau! Nice shot, Dutch!
Monty

PS I've already done in one Bullwinkle with an International and believe me, he lost big! Of course, I gained :)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2005)

Yeah, couldn't decide twixt my straw hat or the black one. Since it was a "little" chilly out I decided on the black one.

I guess having a plow on the front end gives you more protection that just a bumper and a grill, I bet 'cha!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 25, 2005)

Dutch,

     Dude is not the title. You look more like Mr. Erp or Mr. Holiday. Only one question, I thought the good guys wore white hats. Looking good Dutch!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2005)

Only in the movies, pilgrim! :D


----------



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

In getting back to David's start in the thread I have this weekend only to connect with venison. Season ends Sunday at sunset. But there is always a roadkill or two that will turn up. I am fortunate to be in a position to pick up a few from time to time. Venison is venison!
Good luck David and Let's hope we score the big one. (Hopefully, after the shot, it will drop next to our pickup!)
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 26, 2005)

Well were getting a good start on the deer harvest.As of last night we have worked up five out in the meat shed and its only saturday.We have all next week and then four more days later in December.Heres a little sample;


----------



## monty (Nov 26, 2005)

Great pic, David! I noticed that you and yours do the "Boneless Butchering" method. That's the way I prefer to do my deer. Good luck and lots more venison! Those critters are a bit more scarce in these parts but they do tend to be a bit larger. Tomorrow is my last chance to connect if work does not take me away!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 27, 2005)

SRMONTY,I wish you all the luck.This deer was small compared to deer that are available here in WV,just a one year old doe.They have opened doe season here for the last few years because of gross over population.I choose deer of this size and age because they are so very tender,you just have to harvest more of them.At least one of my kills will end up entirely on the smoker.I need also to get some jerky on the smoker,the kids are starting to get searly with me.The problem is that my slicer smoked about a week ago,just before season,but I have one on order.If I dont get some jerky going soon I fear that I may end up on the smoker in very thin slices!David


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2005)

Boy David, did that photo ever bring back memories. Kinda glad that I don't have to do that for a living any more but I'm glad that I know how to do it if the need arises.


----------



## monty (Nov 27, 2005)

Any way you want to look at it a deer hanging is a plus! Recently the deer regs have changed here. We are only allowed one buck during rifle season, a forkhorn or better! The deer population in Vermont has been getting younger and younger and the "Big Boys" far more scarce. But that is because too many does are allowed during bow and muzzel loader seasons. For these woods I would say save the does, one buck per season and we will see a massive rebound! 
Anyway congrats on what appears to be a great start on your season. Sorry to hear of your equipment failure and with any sort of luck I will get to claim a road kill or two! Been on call all weekend......no hunting!
Monty


----------



## dacdots (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought for all these years that only WV hillbillys gathered road kill.Glad to see that there are other people in the world that still know how to live off the land.


----------



## monty (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, Dave, I was brought up and educated in Maine, spent too much time workin for the man in Massachusetts, and I am now into my retirement gig. Through all the years I spent in suits and button down shirts I never lost my connection to the land and Mother Nature! More often than not my group gets calls to remove dead deer from the roadway. Great fun! We are allowed to claim the fresh ones. Even get a moose every so often. Just one of the perks
BTW, in my last "life" I spent a great deal of time in the McLean, VA area. Had an office there. Got to do a bit of sightseeing in WV on occasion. Please do all you can to keep WV as beautiful and unscarred as possible. What a nice place to be!
Monty


----------



## cheech (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice picture, but I did not see the grill fired up in the background.

Our tradition is to always take some of the back straps directly from the deer to the Que :lol:


----------

